# Pre-eclampsia and 2nd pregnancy's



## Emmal31 (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi All,

We're thinking of having another baby soon. I had pre-eclampsia at the end of my pregnancy with my daughter so I have been wondering what the chances are of getting it again. I wanted to ask those of you who have had it in your first pregnancy did you go on to have it again with your second?

Also I was wondering about csections those of you who had a csection with your first did you go on to have a normal delivery with your second or were you given another csection?

Thank you.


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi Emma.  I had severe PET & our first baby was delivered by emergency c section at 34w5d (he's now a great big intelligent, empathic 5yr old rascal btw  ). Because of what happened first time round I was very nervous about going for baby number 2, but was reassured that it's not definite that you will get it again & even if you do, it tends to be milder & later. Baby number 2 was born (again emergency c section) at 35w6d ( so an extra week & a day cooking lol). This time I didn't officially have PET but the placenta started to fail. Personally I think it was PE raising it's head again, as I'd had traces of protein, my BP was creeping up & in the photos looking back my neck, face etc was swelling again. Luckily my Obs (wonderful, brilliant man) was great, had told me to look out for hypos & so we got baby out in time...she was beetroot coloured (lack of oxygen in womb) but unharmed. She is now a wonderful, scarily clever & feisty little madam. The kids adore each other ( when they aren't knocking 7 bells out of each other lol) & I am so, so glad we went for it. I did go & see the obs before we started trying, he did a suite of blood tests to confirm my kidneys etc were fine after the last time, so when we got the go ahead we had some degree of confidence. It was still very scary but baby number 2 has been easier in just about every way (except she learns faster - so the 'arms race' aspect of keeping the house safe, things out of reach is tougher lol). 

Whatever you decide has to be right for your family, but it's worth chatting to your doc for advice if you're worried about what happened last time. All the best! Xx


----------



## Monkey (Aug 30, 2012)

Not me, but a very good friend has just had her 2nd. Her first was delivered at about 35w due to PE, and she was put on 75mg aspirin daily from 12w this time. (I've had the same, altho no PE history - apparently it's diabetes protocol now.)

Her 2nd stayed in til his planned cs date (around 38w) and she had no bp problems, as far as I can remember.

Well worth a chat to someone about it. Good luck!


----------



## newbs (Aug 30, 2012)

I had PE with my first but didn't with my second, although the placenta failed both times (luckily got to 38 weeks with both though).


----------

